# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Anti-estrogens, proviron and arimidex

## Muscletech

Hello guys! I have a few doubts about the anti-estrogen and proviron .. here are my questions:

1 - Following the tables of the classification of steroids , I see that a good anti-estrogen is also the clomid, in addition to the classic Nolvadex , but it is never used in the active therapy (clomid), but always as a post cycle terapy ... In a hypothetical cycle, take clomid in addition to nolvadex is a good thing?

2 - You can say the same thing that proviron is a good anti-estrogen or is olny a "testosterone booster "?

3-arimidex in all this where we can put it? I see that is typically used only with testosterone (injection), why? (and arimidex it's another optimun anti-estrogen)

Thanks!  :Smilie:

----------


## jasc

> Hello guys! I have a few doubts about the anti-estrogen and proviron .. here are my questions:
> 
> 1 - Following the tables of the classification of steroids , I see that a good anti-estrogen is also the clomid, in addition to the classic Nolvadex , but it is never used in the active therapy (clomid), but always as a post cycle terapy ... In a hypothetical cycle, take clomid in addition to nolvadex is a good thing?
> 
> 2 - You can say the same thing that proviron is a good anti-estrogen or is olny a "testosterone booster "?
> 
> 3-arimidex in all this where we can put it? I see that is typically used only with testosterone (injection), why? (and arimidex it's another optimun anti-estrogen)
> 
> Thanks!


1) Clomid and Nolvadex are SERMs and therefore stop estrogen from binding to receptors. They do nothing to stop the aromatization of Test in to Estrogen. Nolva can be used on cycle IF you begin to get gyno and your AI isn't helping. In this case, Nolvadex stops estrogen from binding to the receptors in breast tissue. We use these in pct to stimulate the production of LH n FSH.

2) don't know enough about proviron to answer that

3) Armidex is an AI. It inhibits the Aromatization of Test in to Estrogen. (stops test from converting to E).
It is only necessary for compounds that aromatize

----------


## Muscletech

Thanks for your help budy  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

^^^What jasc said. 

Proviron is pretty much purely androgenic , not anabolic . DHT basically. Makes you hard. No water retention. Lowers SHBG level which means more T is free to work. It actually stops E from forming. It can be a good addition to a cycle. Bad sides are too much DHT can cause higher BP, hair loss, etc. Almost forgot, it's good for your libido.

Regarding lowering shbg there are other OTC supps that can work such as avenocosides, stinging nettle root, etc.

----------


## Muscletech

SHBG stay for?  :Smilie:

----------


## Scabtree

Is it common to use Proviron and Nolvadex during a cycle? Or should Nolvadex be avoided during a cycle, unless it's needed

----------

